# My new Blue-Green Half Moon Butterfly Male!



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

This is my new Blue-Greed Half Moon Butterfly Male! He needs a name! Maybe something Japanese, hmm.
Anyway, I went to Petco to get a brown Dojo Loach($4. While Yellow/pink are $10 at Petsmart), but they didn't have any left.
So I wandered over to the Betta section, new lot, only 3 I liked. I kept coming back to him because he is GREEN. I didn't think I would find another like him any time soon, so I had to take him home.
Mitzy has now moved out of the 55gal to make room for the new guy. Mitzy's new home is in the sorority tank, hopefully they work it out with 5 girls in there!
So yea, how cute is this guy and what should be his name?!?
Also, a few shots of Mitzy before I put her in her new home. Sorry about the flash.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he's gorgeous! looks a lil like maehk when i got him!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Names I am thinking of. List still growing, lol.
_sacred sword and jewels *Kenji
*aquatic *Suijou*
blackish green *Kuromidori*
sunshine & shadow _*Kikkyou
*


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Moderator, can you please change the posts title to say "green" and not "greed"???
Thanks! Sorry!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

kenji sounds lovely!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree Kenji fits him, he is beautiful, I LOVE that female, she is very very gorgeous


----------



## RobinK (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous betta!!! I like the Japanese ones that were mentioned...something classy.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Kenji it is then!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

yay Kenji! I love it when a name fits so good :3


----------



## RobinK (Apr 28, 2010)

I named my new halfmoon, which is a really cool green and black (almost looks like plaid on his body) "Ichiro" after the baseball star!!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i love him my fav color is green


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is gorgeous!! I love the color. Kenji is a great name too.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooooohh I LOVE him!!!!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh wow! He's gorgeous! And my vote was for Kenji too, but it looks like that is his official name lol


----------



## Dravoth (Mar 23, 2010)

That halfmoon reminds me of my betta Gin 

Nice fish!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Yep, I had horrible luck with 4 half moons 3 weeks ago, as some might remember. But I have opted to try again, I also had a coupon...lol 
I have also tried to name him right away. Last time I didn't name them at all and they died, maybe just a very odd coincidental happening, or just the Betta god telling me I need to name the cute little things! ^.^


----------

